# Linwood



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2011)

Just saw this and Linwood looks to be a bit like a whole town that is falling derelict - I haven't been and it was an industrial town. 

See the links for more photos will be interesting to see the developments. 

https://www.facebook.com/Linwood.Renfrewshire

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-16191359


----------



## John_D (Dec 29, 2011)

Where all of the Hillman Imps were made (by a very disinterested work force apparently)


----------



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2011)

Well mines not fallen apart yet!


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Ellis said:


> Well mines not fallen apart yet!



Haha, Nice mate,Looks like it could be interesting 

Cheers for chucking it up 

ps I ment the location not the car 

SK


----------



## RichardB (Dec 30, 2011)

Linwood was one of the 'no more' places name checked in The Proclaimers' Letter from America, and it's had nearly 25 years to decline since then. 

As it happens I've just finished reading a book about a fictionalised version of the car factory, I don't know if the author had first-hand experience but the workforce did indeed seem very reluctant. I didn't really enjoy it tbh, but it's here if anybody's interested [ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devils-Carousel-Jeff-Torrington/dp/0436201747/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325230769&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 11, 2012)

Just having an imp well singer chamios built at the moment, can't wait to get it on the road! Ellis, if you have any more photos of your car I'd like to see them it looks very shinny....


----------



## Ellis (Jan 11, 2012)

Bax, their are many!! I will get some more up in a min for you  and she is shiny but its a lot of work to get her that way!! 

Get on the imp club if you havent already theirs loads of shows over the summer


----------

